# Schwinn Stingray Pixie help



## Vintagedad (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and am looking for some knowledge. I bought this Stingray Pixie for 20 dollars and it is in very rough shape. I could not pass on it for 20 dollars though! I stripped most of it down today and am in the process of removing as much rust from as many parts as possible. I've been unable to locate any serial numbers on it anywhere though which is making it difficult to date.  My best guess at this point is late 60s to early 70s.  The previous owner got it from his great aunt when she passed and it just sat around. I picked it up with the hope of fixing it up for my youngest daughter who is too young to ride it yet, so I have plenty of time to work on it.  I know I could probably buy one for less then ill spend fixing this one but that's no fun.  Plus it means more to me to build it for my child. Anyone have any ideas on the date? Any specific places to look for other numbers on any of its parts to help date it?


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 2, 2018)

There's a number on the crank center that should have a date.


----------



## Vintagedad (Jul 2, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> There's a number on the crank center that should have a date.




I have not removed the crank as the bike actually spins freely and well. Is this number something that would require me to remove it?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2018)

Not sure if or when they quit stamping the forks, but there may be a date on the inside of the left fork leg just about the axle slot. Usually two or three pretty small digits for the month and the last digit of the year. Example, 6-4 would be June 1964.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2018)

Looking at the bike I  would definitely remove the crank, the bearings need to be cleaned, checked and greased. That probably hasn't been serviced since it was new.


----------



## Vintagedad (Jul 2, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Not sure if or when they quit stamping the forks, but there may be a date on the inside of the left fork leg just about the axle slot. Usually two or three pretty small digits for the month and the last digit of the year. Example, 6-4 would be June 1964.




Great, there is a number there I believe. I noticed it while stripping the parts earlier. I'll double check that area to get the exact number and post it when I get home this morning. I'm on night shift tonight so I'm not at the house right now.


----------



## Vintagedad (Jul 2, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Looking at the bike I  would definitely remove the crank, the bearings need to be cleaned, checked and greased. That probably hasn't been serviced since it was new.




I'll do that, I appreciate the advice. I certainly want to make sure everything is right on it since it's for my child.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jul 2, 2018)

Unless you are _really_ attached to this bike - I would suggest thinking about finding another one in a bit better shape before you start. The wheel issues on your bike are going to be a bit daunting plus a good seat, needed OA bath, etc. Although not beyond the point of saving, a lot depends on getting rusty parts loose without damaging them and your tool kit & expertise.

You can still fix up a bike for your child - but the expense and hassle of bringing this one back to life may not be a lot of fun. Bikes that are not so far gone are a lot more fun to resurrect, are easier on the wallet, and you get more shine...

Not trying to be a a downer, really respect you for the intent and best wishes on your project regardless. I suggest that if you go with this bike, take your time and research various repair/restoration threads on here to help you with the clean-up techniques and materials that will help. This will help with safely removing your handlebar stem, reflector, grips, pedals as they can be easily ruined if you rush removing parts in anticipation of starting the cleaning process.

I would use the following key words in any search string.

PB Blaster
Citric acid
Evapo-Rust
0000 steel wool
brass brushes
Oxalic acid bath 
Clear mineral spirits
Left hand threads on left pedal

There are a lot of good little bikes down your way - I first started in the bicycle business in the Low Country back in the '70s...


----------



## Vintagedad (Jul 2, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> Unless you are _really_ attached to this bike - I would suggest thinking about finding another one in a bit better shape before you start. The wheel issues on your bike are going to be a bit daunting plus a good seat, needed OA bath, etc. Although not beyond the point of saving, a lot depends on getting rusty parts loose without damaging them and your tool kit & expertise.
> 
> You can still fix up a bike for your child - but the expense and hassle of bringing this one back to life may not be a lot of fun. Bikes that are not so far gone are a lot more fun to resurrect, are easier on the wallet, and you get more shine...
> 
> ...




I appreciate the advice. I'm not overly attached to it but I do enjoy a challenge .  I don't mind if it costs me a little more. The wheels and seat are going to be a problem, especially if I want an original seat. I will check out those searches you sent me, those sound like some good research ideas! 

That's cool that you got your start in the low country! That's where I am located.


----------



## Vintagedad (Jul 2, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Not sure if or when they quit stamping the forks, but there may be a date on the inside of the left fork leg just about the axle slot. Usually two or three pretty small digits for the month and the last digit of the year. Example, 6-4 would be June 1964.




Looks like 046 to me, I'm guessing that's April of 1966?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2018)

Looks like 1969 was the first year for the Pixie Sting Ray.







That stamping is a little different than the bikes I have, earlier 60's. With the info above and if you read the numbers upside down, 9 + 0, would indicate September 1970. The crank casting date will also aid in figuring out the year.


----------



## Vintagedad (Jul 3, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like 1969 was the first year for the Pixie Sting Ray.
> 
> View attachment 833406
> 
> ...




That makes more sense thank you! Some of the parts are actually cleaning up pretty well. I've had them sitting in evaporust.  I also used a distilled white vinegar soak which seems to be helping too.  I'm debating about what to do with the wheels. I may put some newer style wheels on it from a newer 16 inch kids bike which will allow me to use the newer style inflatable tires.  I've read that they will work despite being a little bit of a different size.  It's either that or opt for an original usable set off eBay but that will certainly be pricier and still use the old style tires.


----------



## Vintagedad (Jul 21, 2018)

Here's an update on the project. Parts are coming off and cleaning up fairly well. I've sanded down and soaked most of the parts to remove rust. Soaks included evaporust and distilled white vinegar. Crank is finally out, I had to soak the one pedal with PB Blaster, let is sit and then pull on it like I was pulling for my life but it's finally out. I'm currently having trouble removing the handle bars and fork. They just won't come free so that's my current hiccup. I have a local guy who's going to sand blast And powder coat it for 80 bucks (frame, fork and chain guard). I was going to do it at home with spray paint but for 80 bucks it's well worth it. Looks like it is indeed a 1970 judging by the crank that is labeled SA170.


----------



## detroitbike (Jul 21, 2018)

New wheels are the way to go. The original semi pneumatic 16" tires are nearly Impossible to find .
       Standard replacement 16 X 1.75 wheels & tires will work fine.
           you can find a bike at a thrift store for cheep with the wheels you need.


----------



## Vintagedad (Jul 21, 2018)

detroitbike said:


> New wheels are the way to go. The original semi pneumatic 16" tires are nearly Impossible to find .
> Standard replacement 16 X 1.75 wheels & tires will work fine.
> you can find a bike at a thrift store for cheep with the wheels you need.




Yea I've been looking for something newer but have yet to find the right bike with the right size tires and chrome rims. Seems like all the new kids bikes have colored rims now. I bought a pixie locally with original tires and rims for 50 bucks that I may use for the tires and chain. Although my oldest has been riding it and loves it so I may just fix that one up too lol. It looks like it was repainted at some point,  it's starting to peel and has some rust that needs to be cleaned. It rides good and isn't a bad bike though.


----------



## Vintagedad (Aug 25, 2018)

She's basically finished. All I need to do is mount the rear reflector somehow. The new seat doesn't have the bracket so I'm thinking about what I'd like to do. I still need to do some work on the chrome but it looks pretty darn good for what it was. I reused everything from this bike with the exception of the rims, tires, seat, seat pan clamp, seat post, head badge, chain and a few bolts that were shot. The bearings were replaced as well. The seat, seat pan clamp and seat post were brand new. The rest of the parts replaced are repurposed original era parts. I think it turned out pretty well. How did I do?


----------



## Vintagedad (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## bobsbikes (Aug 25, 2018)

turned out nice if you want to turn it into a boys bike I have all the hard ware to do it 
top bar and hardware I also have nice set of handle bars with nice red grips and the 
top bar I have is red also and I have a chrome handle bar coller if interested


----------



## Vintagedad (Aug 26, 2018)

bobsbikes said:


> turned out nice if you want to turn it into a boys bike I have all the hard ware to do it
> top bar and hardware I also have nice set of handle bars with nice red grips and the
> top bar I have is red also and I have a chrome handle bar coller if interested




Thanks I appreciate it. The bikes for my girls so I don't really need the top bar. I'm going to keep the bars and grips that are on there bc I wanted to use as many original parts to the bike as possible. Some couldn't be saved but but many cleaned up enough.


----------



## Jaxon (Aug 26, 2018)

That bike was Dead and you brought it back to life! Great Job


----------



## bobsbikes (Aug 26, 2018)

no prob. just checking if any one neds any let me no


----------

